# Touareg Rain Sensors



## GiVeMeAuDi (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey is anyone else having major anoynaces with it?
Is there any way of completely turning them off?
Seriously i have owned both VWs and Audis before and the old fashioned manual settings were great! 
in any event, here is the issue.
So i went into a car wash a few days ago (one of the ones where you sit in the car while it's in neutral and on) and the sensors went on due to water on the windshield. So i try everything i can to turn the off.... and could not.
I quickly founf the manual and did everything i could and still they would not shut OFF!!! 
I was just parying now that the cleaning brushes and wents do not break the wipers..... luckaly they did not break off.... but seriously I MUST BE MISSING SOMETHING HERE? how do i turn them off next time.
In fact i would turn that feature off the second someone told me how to...


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiVeMeAuDi* »_Hey is anyone else having major anoynaces with it?
Is there any way of completely turning them off?
I quickly founf the manual and did everything i could and still they would not shut OFF!!! 


My guess: Use the VAG-COM to disable the rain sensor.


----------



## GiVeMeAuDi (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (quattroTDI)*

I do not understand, so i bought a car that i cannot take into a CARWASH?
why do i (a new car buyer) need to VAG a car? All i want to do is take it to a car wash? 
I am really getting upset at the VW Designers


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (quattroTDI)*

How about making sure the wiper stalk is in OFF. That completely turns them off.


----------



## GiVeMeAuDi (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (TREGinginCO)*

Well aperently it does not, trust me i have TRIED every single mode for those 10 minutes i was closed in!!!
nothing seemed to work, even if is had it on off!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*

If you have the left stalk in the down most position that turns it off completely. If you press down in the off position it does the 1 quick wipe. 
1 up is the slow auto and 2 up is the fast setting.


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*

I think on my 05 that the bottom most position (note: you can push the lever down for a single use wiping actions but it will not stay there and return to the off position). This will mean you need to flick the stick up once to get the wipers to come on when it rains. I sometimes find the sensors will not wipe the windshield if there is already water on the car when I start and so I have to manually turn them on and then forget that they are in the off position when it does rain.
hope this helps.


----------



## GiVeMeAuDi (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (spikeital)*

" If you have the left stalk in the down most position that turns it off completely. If you press down in the off position it does the 1 quick wipe.
1 up is the slow auto and 2 up is the fast setting."
to speik - the "left stalk?" doesn't the right one adjust wipers?


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (BJMRGTIVR6)*

Yep, put the lever in the lowest position, where if you hit it it will do a single wipe. It should turn it off.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (shervinf)*

You can VAG to time based wiping:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...24066
John.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiVeMeAuDi* »_
" If you have the left stalk in the down most position that turns it off completely. If you press down in the off position it does the 1 quick wipe.
1 up is the slow auto and 2 up is the fast setting."
to speik - the "left stalk?" doesn't the right one adjust wipers?


My bad. I meant right. I am having a bad day


----------



## GiVeMeAuDi (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (spikeital)*

Well, if it's the left one, then i TRIED every single mode possible still does not want to listen. When I spin it all the way down, it still activates the rain sensor.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiVeMeAuDi* »_Well, if it's the left one, then i TRIED every single mode possible still does not want to listen. When I spin it all the way down, it still activates the rain sensor. 

Are you referring to the dial on the wiper stalk? (on the right). If so, that just varies the sensitivity of the sensors. On my 04, to turn off the system completely, I need to move the right stalk down vertically to the lowest point.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*

RTFM


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*

All you need to do is ensure the Windshield Wipers stalk is on the OFF position. THen they willnot come on unles you turn them on. Atleast that is how mine works now.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (4x4s)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BUMP !RTFM


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (RvDUB)*

Official Touareg Wiper Instructions.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiVeMeAuDi* »_
So i went into a car wash a few days ago (one of the ones where you sit in the car while it's in neutral and on) and the sensors went on due to water on the windshield. 

I must be missing something. 
First I'm assuming you were not washing your Touareg on a day when it was raining. If the wippers are on and the engine is turned off, they should NOT come on after the engine is restarted. This is a safety feature. You have to turn them off then back on to get them to run again. This should have prevented what you just described from happening.
Maybe you have a malfunction with your wiper controller or a later model that does things differently....
If you turned them on in the car wash, then others in this thread have already described the OFF position.


----------



## Rennwagen1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (chessmck)*

I just wouldn't take it through the car wash, problem solved!


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (GiVeMeAuDi)*

I think you might not be understanding that the right stalk refers to the stick on the right of the steering wheel. The left stalk is the stick on the left of the steering wheel. The right stick or stalk is for the windshield wipers. the left one for the turn signals, high beams etc...
In order to turn off the wipers completely you need to bring the right stick to the lowest position or in other words, down ( this might make the wipers wipe once) and let go. Then confim by bringing the stick foward as much as possible (this might also make the wipers wash the windshield once) and then let go. You should have the wipers off now. Don't confuse the whole stick and the dial (or in other words, the ring)that is on stick. The dial or ring controls the sensitivity of the wipers themselves. Moving the dial to the various postions will not do anything to turn off the wipers. It will only adjust the sensitivity. 
Try it out.
I hope you get it.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

Why dont you just turn the freaking car off while you are inside of the car wash....problem solved for the lazy ones who dont wash their own vehicles.


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (joshieca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshieca* »_Why dont you just turn the freaking car off while you are inside of the car wash....problem solved for the lazy ones who dont wash their own vehicles.

Geez.... that was not particularly nice or helpful now, was it? The original poster either has an issue with his wiper controller, or misunderstood the operation of the wipers.
Anyhow, both of the above have been discussed here in this thread.
Spock's post outlines "an official VW" set of instructions, which describe their operation -- and by reading them, they are the only ones I have ever seen that work that way (dial adjusts interval unless overridden by rain). Unfortunately, simply using common sense for the wipers does not apply here, IMO.


----------



## GiVeMeAuDi (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Rain Sensors (PFitto)*

Now this (although makes 0 sense) might work... i will try it out....
but would VW design it as such?
I though tipping it down was just for 1 time windsheild clean?


----------

